# FS: Orco Floor Loom Model 70 $200



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.1bid.us/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?onebid46/2079

I just purchased this on a local online auction. I really didn't think I would win the auction, but I did. I knew it wasn't the right time for me to start a new hobby when my heart sank when the time ran out. 

So I am hoping that someone in HT would love to have this with just a small mark up for the buyers premium, tax, my time to pick it up and storing it. I live in 48623 zip code area (Freeland MI).

Purchased for $112.00 and needing $200 at this point. Willing to consider any and all options. 

I will be picking it up this week.


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

I wish you were closer. It would cost a fortune to ship.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of this and do you still have it? I can't open the pictures on the craigslist page. Thanks, Marilyn


----------

